# [Sammelthread] Asus P6T6 WS Revolution (Intel X58)



## devic (22. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spezifikationen
Bilder
BIOS
Wichtige Informationen
Wichtige Links / Downloads






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*CPU:*


Unterstützt Intel® Socket 1366 Core™ i7 Prozessoren Extreme Edition/Core™ i7 Prozessoren
Unterstützt Intel® Dynamic Speed Technology


*Chipsatz:*


Intel X58 Chipsatz
Intel ICH10R Southbridge


*Speicher:*


6 Slots
Max. 12GB
Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Triple Channel Architektur
Unterstützt Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
DDR3-1600 Mhz(O.C.)
DDR3-1333 Mhz
DDR3-1066 Mhz
_QVL-Liste siehe Wichtige Links / Downloads_​*Erweiterungs-Slots:*


3x PCI-E 2.0 x16
2x PCI-E 2.0 x8
1x PCI-E 2.0 x4


*Multi-GPU Unterstützung:*


Unterstützt NVIDIA 3-Way SLI™ und ATI CrossFireX™


*Storage:*


Intel ICH10R Controller
- 6x SATA 3GB/s
- Unterstützt RAID 0, 1, 5, 10
Marvell 88SE6320 SAS Controller
- 2x SAS Ports
- Unterstützt RAID 0, 1, 10
Marvell 88SE6121 SATA Controller
- 2x externe SATA 150/300
- Unterstützt RAID 0, 1, 10 und 5


*Audio:*


ADI 2000B, 8-Kanal High Definition Audio
Multi-Streaming
Jack-Sensing
Front Panel Jack-Retasking
Coaxial / Optical S/PDIF out ports at back I/O
ASUS Noise-Filer


*LAN:*


2 x Realtek 8111C PCI-E Gigabit Lan


*Workstation Special Features:*


6 PCIe Gen2.0  x 16 slots
G.P. Dignosis Card bunddle
ASUS SASsaby Cards support
ASUS WS Diag. LED
ASUS WS Heartbeat
SAS Onboard


*Special Features:*


EPU - 6 Engine
True 16+2 Phase Power Design
Turbo V
Fan Xpert
Express Gate
AI Nap
Q-Shield
Q-Connector
Fanless Design: Heat-pipe solution
Fanless Design: Stack Cool 2
My Logo 2
CrashFree BIOS 3
EZ Flash 2
C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection)
O.C. Profile


*Interne IO-Anschlüsse:*


24-pin EATX Power connector
8-pin ATX +12V Power connector
Chassis intrusion
CPU fan with PWM control
Chassis fan1 with Q-fan control
Chassis fan2 with Q-fan control
Chassis fan3 with Q-fan control
PWR fan
CD audio in
3 x USB connectors support additional 6 USB ports
20-pin Panel connector
TPM header
Front panel connector
S/PDIF Out header


*externe IO-Anschlüsse:*


1 x PS/2 Keyboard
1 x PS/2 Mouse
2 x External SATA
1 x S/PDIF Out (Coaxial + Optical)
2 x LAN(RJ45) port
6 x USB 2.0/1.1
8 -Channel Audio I/O


*Lieferumfang:*


BIOS flash utility under DOS
AI Suite
ASUS Update
ASUS PC Probe II
Anti-Virus Software (OEM version)
Adobe Acrobat Reader ver 8.0
Microsoft DirectX ver 9.0C
Image-Editing Suite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quelle: Post #83 from kiLLphiL_​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Kompatible Kühler:*


...


Wobei hier zu sagen ist, dass man von wenigen inkompatiblem Kühlern ausgeht, da die Kühlung relativ CPU-Kühler-freundlich ausgelegt ist.


*Kompatibler RAM:*


3x 2GB OCZ Intel Extreme DDR3-1600
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*BIOS*


0208
0311


*Qualify Vendor List*


DDR3-1066
DDR3-1333
DDR3-1600


*Manual:*


Englisch


*Pre- / Reviews:*


HardOCP #1
HardOCP #2
HardOCP #3
​​__________________

*Updates:*

21.01.2009: Neue Bilder hinzugefügt
22.01.2009: Neues BIOS eingetragen + Kompatibilitätsliste aktualisiert


----------



## devic (22. Januar 2009)

reserviert


----------



## xTc (22. Januar 2009)

Super Thread. 

Das P6T6 WS Revo. ist das bis jetzt geilste Board für den Core i7.

Asus hätte aber mal lieber nur 4 PCIe-Slots verbauen sollen. Dazu vielleicht noch einen PCIe x1 und einen PCI-Slot. Dann wäre es ideal.

Und als kleines extra hätte Asus auch bei diesem Board extra stellen zum auslesen der Spannung machen sollen. So wie beim R II E. 


Gruß


----------



## devic (22. Januar 2009)

Naja, für den Workstation-User sind Messpunkte eigentlich unwichtig  Sicherlich wäre es trotzdem schön, welche alle an einem gut erreichbaren Punkt zu haben.

Ob nun ein PCI-E x16 oder PCI-E x1 Slot dort steckt ist doch prinzipiell egal. PCI-E ist doch sowieso abwärtskompatibel. Finde es eigentlich einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Zumindest ich nutze sowieso kein PCI mehr 

Danke fürs Lob!


----------



## Digger (7. April 2009)

super bord hier  das schickste überhaupt. es zieht mal wenigstens ein farbschema durch ! 
ich hab das vorgänger-board P5E64 WS Evo und das sieht schon klasse aus.

mich wunderst nur, dass die HP-kühlung fast identisch übernommen wurde. wird der X58 nicht heißer ?
aber auch im vergleich zu anderen bords hat das WS ja auch ne recht kleine kühlung !?


----------



## Stammgast (7. April 2009)

Wer ist den in Sachen Anschlüsse, Kühlung, usw.  besser??? Das WS Revolution oder das Rampage II Extreme?


----------



## MURTY (10. April 2009)

Mein Liebling


----------



## Azrael (17. April 2009)

devic schrieb:


> *Qualify Vendor List*
> 
> 
> DDR3-1066
> ...



Links leider kaputt...


----------



## Snake7 (20. April 2009)

devic schrieb:


> 3x PCI-E 2.0 x16
> 2x PCI-E 2.0 x8
> 1x PCI-E 2.0 x4
> *Workstation Special Features:*
> 6 PCIe *Gen*2.0  x 16 slots​​




Das REV2 ist zuviel.
2.0 reicht da vollkommen.
Und dann bitte EINHEITLICH schreiben - nicht mal so und mal so.​​


----------



## stefan0303 (7. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Express Gate. Ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen.

Die Installation sei inkomplett. Ich habe das Bios bereits auf die aktuellste Version geflashed. Zwar hat sich der Wortlaut der Meldung geändert, aber der Sinn ist der selbe geblieben (Auss Express Gate installation is incomplete.) Ich habe bereits die Software instaliert, um das Expressgate zu "reparieren". Jedoch auch da, ohne Erfolg.

Und bevor gefragt wird, jau, ich habe das Express Gate im Bios aktiviert.

MfG

stefan


----------



## stefan0303 (8. August 2009)

@mods @ admins Falls der Post an der falschen stelle stehen sollte, bitte mir kurz bescheid sagen und löschen. Dann werde ich entsprechend neu posten.

ich würde nur wirklich gerne wissen ob mein board defekt ist,m oder ich irgend einen dummen bedienfehler mache.

mfg
stefan


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Hast du mal im Hanbuch nachgeguckt, wie das mit Express Gate so funktionieren soll?


----------



## stefan0303 (8. August 2009)

Hi,
ja das habe ich gemacht. Die Software die dabei war habe ich ja auch installiert. 
Ich schließe aber auch nicht aus das ich da etwas falsch verstanden habe.

Allerdings haben zwei Freunde von mir das p6 deluxe v2 board von Asus.

Bei einem lief es von Anfang an sauber, bei dem anderen erst anchdem er das Programm von der Asus CD aufgespielt hatte.

mfg
stefan


----------



## stefan0303 (9. August 2009)

Von euch Profis weis da wirklich keiner Rat?


----------



## stefan0303 (10. August 2009)

So,
habe nun mein Problem gefunden. Ich habe 2 Platten die ich als Raid einsetzte.

Nur weiß ich leider nicht genau wie ich meinen USB-Stick bootbar bekomme.

mfg
stefan


----------



## Lotzi (11. August 2009)

express gate funzt unter raid nicht


----------



## stefan0303 (12. August 2009)

Hi,
jau. dasmit dem Raid schriebich ja deswegen. Ich habe nun das Gate auf einem USB Stick installiert und es läuft. Mein Problem hat sich damit also erledigt.

P.S.:
Für die Nutzer mit dem gleichen Problem:Entgegen einiger Aussagen vom Support, muss der USB Stick nicht bootfähig sein. Einfach das Gate darauf installieren und fertig.


----------



## djtongi (8. September 2009)

aaaalso zur vervollständigng der titelseite... habe auch das P6T6 WS

Kompatibler Speicher: G.Skill 6GB DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 Tri-Kit

Kompatible Kühler: Mugen 2

zum Chipsatz hinzufügen: Nforce 200 



Nachteile: Kein IEEE1396 Firewire, kein Floppy, kein IDE

Vorteile: SAS, viele USB, Diag-LEDs


----------

